# Long term planning and strategies.



## Jin (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Osterholm is the leading expert IMO. He doesn’t see an end to this until we get a vaccine. 18 months is his estimate. (Data does NOT look good that summer will slow rates of infection)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yq3TA95ReJE

Here are some ideas to help us prepare for that possibility. 

1. Cut all extra spending: money will be a challenge for us all. Get rid of unnecessary services. 

2. Waste: cut food waste to zero. I know I’ve been guilty of throwing away food I could have eaten. Not any more. We don’t make new food unless leftovers are eaten or in the freezer. Same meal 3 nights in a row dad? “Tough shit”. 

3. Plant a garden. Because it’s something to do and growing your own food is wise. 

4. Have the hard talks. You are going to know people who pass. Both my parents are old. We’ve agreed as a family that my family won’t be traveling back for any funerals. Do I think they’re going to get sick and die? No. But I’m not waiting to be reactionary and forced to make a decision on emotion rather than logic. 

5. Care for your mind as well as your body: connect with old friends. Learn something new (I highly recommend Stoic Philosophy!), start a new hobby. 


This is a crisis like none of us have experienced. There are lots of unknowns and we have no ideas how things will play out. There is no realistic opportunity for this to abate in the next couple months. 

We’re in for trying time. Let’s rise to the challenge. 

Please add any additional ideas to help prepare for a long battle and recovery with this disease. For example. How can we:

save money
maintain (regain?) our sanity
have fun 
help others 
not lose perspective 

Feel free to tell me how unreasonable you might think I am. Doesn’t bother me at this point


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 23, 2020)

In my field. Business is booming.  Kinda sucks. I would rather be in QT. But I understand why I'm essential.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm seeing conflicting reports, but the data I've seen (not peer reviewed) suggests the virus is hindered by heat and humidity. 

The R0 is roughly double in the northern hemisphere than the southern hemisphere. So that virus gonna be sweatin' like a June bride in a feather bed on DNP here shortly. Probably won't stop it, but will allow for a production ramp up of chloroquine and azithromycin and vaccine research under less austere conditions. 

The next winter run may be rough, but herd immunity and medical advances should start to limit the potential tragedy. That's the optimistic side of the coin. 

Godspeed, sir.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2020)

Go Donate Blood!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2020)

Might be a good time to try yoga or similar.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Go Donate Blood!!!!!!!


Did that in Feb... And Wont be able to after this is done. 

I've accepted this way of living the only way of living at the moment.

I am still mastering my routine.  I woke up a little late but that's OKAY.

1.  I am trying to cut extra spending.  I don't have much disposable income and need my funds to pay bills til unemployment kicks in.  Which will probably be another 4 weeks. 

2.  I'm a cook.  We do not waste anything but, I also don't over cook a bunch of food.  I stick to diet.  It's just my son really i cook for. 

3.  My son has started a simple garden.  Cucumbers, tomatoes, some flowers, herbs, strawberries.  It would be ideal to hang the totamtoes inside - i need a handy man lol

4.  So many art projects for my son.  He will have a Covid Art Gallery at the end of all this.  

5.  I think Sundays will be my check in days with others.  It's okay that they dont check up on me.  I'll just shoot a mass text out to all coworkers, friends, just to say hey, make sure they aren't struggle, maybe give them a laugh.

my coworker said she's already losing her mind lol... her husband and both kids home... she's not happy LMAO.  She says to me, "German, I been watching too much netflix" I still dont have the desire to watch anything on tv yet.  I put some letterkenny on while I ate breakfast but, my son quickly came and told me, he NEEDED the tv.  Sure, just take the remote.  I don't care. Just don't put the news on.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 23, 2020)

I disagree with your expert ... treatments are coming in April or May ... far too little is known about the virus to know how it will react to heat and humidity of summer  (research and historical data would indicate summer is less favorable for the virus)... 

In any case my mindset is positive but I'm planning for multiple outcomes ... I see no reason to assume we are heading for the worst case scenario (or the best outcome) ... more just staying informed and taking care of my family ... we are going to know a great deal more over the next 30 days ... I'm optimistic of human kinds ability to rise to the challenge ...


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 23, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Go Donate Blood!!!!!!!



Scheduling that right now.
I usually do a double red cell because that's what they always ask me for since im type O.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 23, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Scheduling that right now.
> I usually do a double red cell because that's what they always ask me for since im type O.



good on you brother!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 23, 2020)

I have to agree, me and the wife have put away 6 months of bills just in case. I've still been sticking most of my weekly paycheck into the market. Risk? Yeah but the payoff down the road could be well worth it.

Going to have chickens very soon, we always have a garden growing and depending on how long this last, I may build a green house so we can start our plants earlier next year. 

We also have a wood stove out back that I'm sure wouldn't be too difficult to get up and in the house if needed. 

Would love to find a way to stockpile gas with how cheap it is right now, it was $40 to fill up my truck the other day.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> I have to agree, me and the wife have put away 6 months of bills just in case. I've still been sticking most of my weekly paycheck into the market. Risk? Yeah but the payoff down the road could be well worth it.
> 
> Going to have chickens very soon, we always have a garden growing and depending on how long this last, I may build a green house so we can start our plants earlier next year.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh. Go watch the video I just posted in the conspiracy thread


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 23, 2020)

These are tuff times and the end is not in sight yet!!!.So, protect your own to any extent...........from others,hunger,fear and crazy down time........cabin fever can cause lots of problems.........after 4 years at home fighting ,,,I'm good.......but with young kids and all that energy,,,good luck!!...Money and food....#1.......but 2 should be security...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2020)

Donate blood like FD said. There's critical shortages right now.


----------



## white ape (Mar 23, 2020)

I love this thread. So much positivity. Luckily I was planning on taking time off and had saved up some money. Just worked out timing wise. Still need to be smart about it. Got some seeds ordered for a little patio garden. Need to wait a couple more weeks before I start it though. Might pick the guitar up and learn some more Russian now that my degree is finished. My wife and her family would appreciate it if I could communicate a bit better. Also, gonna start studying up on math and get ready for engineer school. Hopefully it runs this summer. If not, I guess it would be pushed back to the fall...


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 23, 2020)

Got 6 laying hens, and 4 ducks. My son loves birds. All birds, if it has wings he loves it. Duck eggs are good for baking but I’ll breed them for meat. Three khaki’s and a Peking daddy. Best laying birds and a good meat bird. Hope it works out. 
 Garden will be huge this year. Pics when I get a chance. Grow grow grow muscles,meat, and plants. Should keep me busy lol:32 (1):


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Donate blood like FD said. There's critical shortages right now.



fukk, you're right.

i just actually read the email they sent.

i guess i'll see if i can again.


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> fukk, you're right.
> 
> i just actually read the email they sent.
> 
> i guess i'll see if i can again.




NOW is the time to give blood. It’s onlt going to become increasingly risky from here. 

Great idea FD.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

56 days til i can donate again. shoot.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 23, 2020)

Got the seeds and we’re ready for a garden. Got the pressure cooker from my uncle. Gonna build a chicken coop at my shop my neighbors will have a fit if I put them at the house. Got to make sure the hawks, snakes, raccoons  and foxes can’t get to them. 

Im worried about the raccoons at my house though. They are some shady little bastards. I was getting ready for work one night about midnight and saw two of them walking down the stockade fence one of them with his arms full and walking on his hind legs. Probably robbing the neighbors dog food. 

I’m very proud of you Jin, Public/cyber hats off to you. I told you you’d be a good addition to Staff. You’ve proven a good leader here through all of this with a good heads up and advice for all of us Stateside on this, among other things. Thank you.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> Got the seeds and we’re ready for a garden. Got the pressure cooker from my uncle. Gonna build a chicken coop at my shop my neighbors will have a fit if I put them at the house. Got to make sure the hawks, snakes, raccoons  and foxes can’t get to them.
> 
> Im worried about the raccoons at my house though. They are some shady little bastards. I was getting ready for work one night about midnight and saw two of them walking down the stockade fence one of them with his arms full and walking on his hind legs. Probably robbing the neighbors dog food.
> 
> I’m very proud of you Jin, Public/cyber hats off to you. I told you you’d be a good addition to Staff. You’ve proven a good leader here through all of this with a good heads up and advice for all of us Stateside on this, among other things. Thank you.



Jin's a werido but a good one.

I actually told him to knock it off with all the covid stuff... It was getting depressing.  Now we are living it.

I owe you an apology, Jin.  I also owe you a Thank you.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 23, 2020)

Everyone should have extra food and resources on hand - however I believe things will bounce back eventually. For those that dabble in the stock market, specifically in options, I would recommend long calls (LEAPS) in oil and tech, all expiring either January 21 or further out. Once this shit bounces back, and it will, it's going to be oil and tech.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> Jin's a werido but a good one.
> 
> I actually told him to knock it off with all the covid stuff... It was getting depressing.  Now we are living it.
> 
> I owe you an apology, Jin.  I also owe you a Thank you.



Yeah same boat Sister. Despite the fact that Jin considers himself the Brad Wesley of UG, I was about to spank that a$$ myself. Glad I didn’t, I’ve found myself taking most of his advice to keep my family safe.  Nuff said.


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Everyone should have extra food and resources on hand - however I believe things will bounce back eventually. For those that dabble in the stock market, specifically in options, I would recommend long calls (LEAPS) in oil and tech, all expiring either January 21 or further out. Once this shit bounces back, and it will, it's going to be oil and tech.



I made a post in the conspiracy theory thread... take a look if you're interested. 



BigGameHunter said:


> Yeah same boat Sister. Despite the fact that Jin considers himself the Brad Wesley of UG, I was about to spank that a$$ myself. Glad I didn’t, I’ve found myself taking most of his advice to keep my family safe.  Nuff said.



LMAOOOO!!!

Jin.. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 23, 2020)

BTW if anyone here doesn’t know who Brad Wesley is. Turn in your man card immediately.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jin, 
that funeral point was a topic I just had to discuss about with my family. 
Yesterday I discovered two of my family members are positive for corona virus. They are stable and at home thankfully both are healthy and in their 30’s but still scary. However they have been around my grandfather who has cancer and is in his late 70’s. He is going to get tested tomorrow if he can find a site that has tests, they have been running out around here  
I had to make the decision I won’t be able to see him until this boils over , I don’t want to risk getting him sick and if he does pass before this then we won’t be making the trip to pay our respects and if we do it’ll be one or two of us at a time in a private room. It’s a crappy situation but we have to be responsible so we can get past this.


----------

